# T perm for 5x5 +-centres blindfold (:



## joshuali (Sep 1, 2008)

while i was
teaching a beginner on how the classic stefan pochmann method worked. I
had a random thought of using T perm for the + centres

So the T perm used would be as followsr) here means (Rr)
r U r' U' r' F r2
U' r' U' r U r' F'

buffer: Ur +center
target: Ul +center


setup moves:
lower case is slice moves
T = tperm

Dl: l2 T l2
Dr: D2 l2 T l2 D2
Ld: d M D' l2 T l2 D M' d'
Rd: d' M D' l2 T l2 D M' d

Df: D' l2 T l2 D
Bd: M' D' l2 T l2 D M
Ub: M2 D' l2 T l2 D M2
Fu: M D' l2 T l2 D M'

Db: D l2 T l2 D'
Bu: M' D l2 T l2 D' M
Uf: M2 D l2 T l2 D' M2
Fd: M D l2 T l2 D' M'

the 8 +centers on the E ring
Fl, Fr, Rf, Rb, Br, Bl, Lb, Lf can be set to the L slice so that it
can be set further using the L-slice to the target position either
doing a l' or l.

could execution for this method be fast?

Joshua Li


----------



## joshuali (Sep 1, 2008)

sorry if this sounds a bit retared of me


----------

